# When will my guppy give birth?!



## Nikad (Jun 21, 2010)

She is very fat and her gravid spot is almost black, she has given birth before and she looked like this right before but she has looke like this for a week now!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

everytime they give birth they have more and more babies so she will probably get bigger than last time but also if they do not feel comfortable giving birth they can hold on to the babies as long as it takes. if they never feel comfortable then they will never give birth and eventually absorb the fry into there stomach. the best way to determine how close they are to having the fry is to look at how squared off the gravid spot. its pretty easy to find some pictures online of how to tell.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Put some plants in there, she may feel comfortable giving bird in there. That is where my guppies give birth. I have bushy plastic plants and she gives birth in them.


----------



## Nikad (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks  shes in a tank with 30 other guppies but in a breeder. You know those little things that have the slot so the babies are seperated from her and other fish so they dont get eaten, she has given birth in there before but she just wont. I hope she doesnt absorb her babies  that would suck


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nikad said:


> Thanks  shes in a tank with 30 other guppies but in a breeder. You know those little things that have the slot so the babies are seperated from her and other fish so they dont get eaten, she has given birth in there before but she just wont. I hope she doesnt absorb her babies  that would suck


what i did with mine is i cut up some plants and stuck them in the breeder with the females and they seem to feel more comfortable. other than that there are ways you can cover the sides of the breeder so she cant see any of the other fish. and it takes a very long time for them to absorb the fry minimum of 4 months!


----------



## 1up (May 10, 2010)

Woah wait! You can have 40 guppies in a 10 gall?!?!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

1up said:


> Woah wait! You can have 40 guppies in a 10 gall?!?!


depending on the size of the guppies and how well you are filtering it yes but only if they are little fry they produce hardly no waste at all i had about 120-150 guppy and molly fry in at any given time in my 10 gallon breeding tank but i was running air pumps rated for 80 gallons through dissposable filter cartradges and also a 30 gallon filter with nylon covering the intake and doing 50% water changes every few days my ammonia/nitrates/nitrites were never over 0 and the fish were only in there til they got enough size to go to my bigger tank then i would put new fry in.


----------

